# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Empfehlung fr groes Waveboard gesucht

## levante

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem groen Waveboard, vor allem fr Tage mit schnen Wellen aber wenig Wind (drei bis untere fnf Bft, Segel 5.6 & 6.3). Das Brett sollte aber auch auf Flachwasser Spa machen, damit ich daheim auf dem Teich auch ab und zu zum Surfen komme. Ich wiege ca 82 Kg, da sollten es vermutlich schon so um die 100 liter Volumen sein, damit ich bei Schwachwind auch mal durch die Strandabdeckung rausdmpeln kann, ohne gleich komplett abzusaufen.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand ein passendes Board empfehlen (muss nicht unbeding das aktuellste sein - mein Waveboard ist von 2000 und macht immer noch Spa...)? Ich habe die letzten Jahre kaum noch Surfmagazine gelesen und daher leider etwas den berblick ber den Boardmarkt verloren.

Danke schon mal und Gre aus dem Sden

----------


## felix231

also ich wrde nen fanativ freewave emfpelen 
der ist ja schon seitz langem hochgelobt 
mein vater hat einen mit 96l von 05 und ist sehr zu frieden auch wenn keine dicken welen am start sind

so far
felix

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Felix,
F2 hat fr die Saison ein altes Konzept neu aufleben lassen und einige Firmen ziehen nach. Das Konzept was ich meine heit Converter, also Bretter die in sowohl der Welle als auch auf Flachwasser funktionieren. Das Brett heit Spice. Es wird in den Gren 106, 96 und 86 angeboten. Ich kann nur eins sagen, ich habe bis jetzt kein Brett der 2007 Serie gefahren, dass so gute Eigenschaften in allen bereichen hat. Es ist ein super Geheimtipp !!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.f2-surf.com/2007/board.php?id=33

Gru, Jan. G-901

----------


## levante

Hi Jan,
beim Spice bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, taugt der wirklich auch zum Wellen abreiten (darum gehts mir eigentlich hauptschlich, bei wenig Wind langts ja eh oft nicht zum Springen)? Sieht fr mich eher nach einem netten Bump & Jump Board aus...
Danke fr die Antworten jedenfalls.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Levante,
ich bin das 96ger (Wave-Slalom) bei 4bft in einer ca. 1m Welle gefahren (ich wiege 85kg) und war sehr positiv berrascht ber die guten Eigenschaften. Das 106er hat natrlich mehr Flachwassereigenschaften, geht aber auch noch in der Welle( Slalom-Wave). Der Kleine 86ger  kann locker mit normalen Waveboards mithalten.
Jan

----------


## levante

Klingt interessant - der Freewave brigens auch - da habe ich schon einige lobende Stimmen gehrt.
Mein Hndler hier htte noch einen RRD Freestylewave mit 101 litern im Angebot, kennt Ihr den vielleicht auch? Die bauen ja sonst sehr schne Waveboards.

----------


## derzilp

Von den Freestyle Waves von RRD habe ich nur positives gehrt/gelesen. Selber bin ich zwar noch nie eins gefahren, aber ich wrds nehmen, wenn der Preis ok ist.

----------


## felix231

ich bion den auf sardinien mal gefaren allerdings nur bei knappen 4bft auf flachwasser...
fur sich aber gut  allerdings kann ich nicht sagen wie der fr dei welle ist.....
so far
felix

----------


## surfandi

hi,
habe den ricci auch mal angeboten bekommen, mich dann aber fr n tabou 3s mit 97 litern entschieden, weils mir mehr ums flachwasser bzw freestyle lernen in de nchsten zeit geht, der freestylewave muss aber auch auf flachwasser definitiv gut sein, habsch auch schon in porto pollo von leuten gehrt die den fahren, zu den wellen kann ich dir leider nix sagen, nur wurd mir gesagt dass die ausstattung beim rrd ziemlich gut sein soll, dakine schlaufen geile dmpfung etc, hoffe das hat n bissl geholfen, 
ciao andi

----------


## levante

Danke fr Eure Tipps. Da es den Spice nur als nagelneues 2007 Modell gibt (und ich ausserdem schon mal nen F2 zerbrochen habe), werde ich wohl den Freewave oder den RRD nehmen - mal schauen was der Auslauf- bzw Gebrauchtmarkt so hergibt. Falls jamand noch ne ganz andere Empfehlung hat, darf er sich natrlich gerne noch melden, bin offen fr alles. Erstmal muss ich eh noch meinen alten Freerider verscherbeln, damit wieder Platz im Keller wird. Braucht zufllig jemand nen ACE 266 ca 92 liter (mit eingebauter Halsengarantie natrlich)???

----------


## chancey

Hi,
habe gerade durch glckliche Umstnde einen Ricci Freestylewave 110 in Glass/Wood von 2007 ergattern knnen. Am Wochenende gab es den ersten Test: Binnengewsser (Oolerplas Roermond) mit ca 3-5 Bft., also eher am unteren Limit. Der erste Eindurck war super, gleitet sehr gut an und dreht wie die Hlle, trotz relativ groer Finne und 7,4er Segel. Eingewhnungszeit gleich null. Ob er im oberenWindbereich auch so gut luft, bin ich gespannt. Welle wird nchtes Jahr auch noch ausprobiert. Ich bin erstmal begeistert, vor allem, dass die Kiste auch auf Binnengewssern Spa macht. Freue mich auf die ersten Eindrcke an Browersdam. Ich finde brigens selbst die "schwerere" Version ist auch schon sehr leicht und absolut ausreichend. Habe mir das Brett fr Mittelwindbedingungen angeschafft und wiege ca 100 kg.

----------

